#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  1+1

## Bob

> «Sometimes you have to reach into someone else's world to find out what's missing in your own.»


http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/535341/

Многие возможно уже посмотрели, а многие возможно нет.  :Smilie:  Потрясающий фильм, основанный на реальных событиях. Очень нежный, трогательный, и смешной(при всём трагизме ситуации главного героя). Очень талантливо.

----------

Алевлад (31.05.2012), Аньезка (30.05.2012), Буль (31.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Спасибо, как раз думала, какое кино посмотреть вечером...)

----------

Bob (30.05.2012)

----------


## Сайфо

Самый добрый фильм в этом году) европейцы в последнее время очень хорошие фильмы стали выпускать.

----------

Bob (31.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (17.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

Неплохой фильм. Мне понравился.

----------

Bob (31.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (17.10.2012)

----------


## Грес

Фильм так себе))) по крайней мере не стал бы пересматривать второй раз. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Georgiy

Хорошо, когда есть что платить такому ... сиделк.  :Smilie:  Эпизодик с чулками (надо надеть, чтобы главный герой не потерял сознание), если это не художественный вымысел, то как такое может быть?

----------


## Аньезка

Хороший кин)

----------

Bob (01.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

На похожую тему мне гораздо больше фильм "Planta 4-A" понравился: http://www.infoclass.ru/planta_4-a_2003.html

----------


## Андрей Фролов

Посмотрел 1+1, вот это история!
один из немногих фильмов за последнее время, во время которого не хотелось сделать паузу и отвлечься на что-то другое. более того, заметила, что почти два часа просидела в кресле даже не меняя положения!
и музыка подобрана очень-очень точно
хороший юмор
короче, фильм обязательный к просмотру!

----------

Bob (31.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Посмотрел 1+1, вот это история!
> один из немногих фильмов за последнее время, во время которого не хотелось сделать паузу и отвлечься на что-то другое. более того, заметила, что почти два часа просидела в кресле даже не меняя положения!
> и музыка подобрана очень-очень точно
> хороший юмор
> короче, фильм обязательный к просмотру!


Андрей Фролов заметила, что почти два часа просидела в кресле... Забавно...  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.10.2012), Pyro (31.08.2012), Кузьмич (16.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Андрей Фролов заметила, что почти два часа просидела в кресле... Забавно...


у неё оба поста про фильмы со ссылкой на сайт имхонет, удивительное дело, есть в этом какая-то неодушевлённость (not anatman, srsly)
но может не стоит злорадствовать  :Cry:

----------

Pyro (31.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Андрей Фролов, экая Вы проказница! Конечно, такая сладкая сказочка, тут бы любая не заметила ничего за два часа.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.10.2012)

----------


## Андрей Фролов

:Embarrassment: 
Ну со всеми бывает)))Фильм-то хороший?)Чего не так?)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В смысле, бывает, что ты - то тетенька, то дяденька? :Smilie: 

Такие метаморфозы можно объяснить, например, что сажусь на место мужа и пишу за него на сайтах.



У меня так один буддийский знакомый делал, когда его забанили - писал с компа жены от ее имени. Жена знала, но не ввязывалась. Но не разу не забыл поставить все "а" на конце....

----------

Кузьмич (16.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

А можно в кратце рассказать, про что этот фильм? А то из анонса понятно только, что есть какой-то Поццо, и вот он такой интересный, что про него фильм сняли. Просмотреть фильм для меня не вариант, я фильмы не смотрю, ибо попса. А реакция форумчан интригует.

----------

